# To Wai, or NOT to Wai......



## King Silk

I often see Farangs Waiing incorrectly so maybe this will help.....

The Thai Wai is a sign of respect and polite salutation, and it’s done, as you must know, by placing the hands together, palm to palm, and raising them near the body, to a spot between the chest and face, with the tips of the fingers pointing inwards towards you. Rather like a Christian saying a prayer. Elbows must be kept in, and the whole movement should be graceful. The higher your hands are placed, incidentally, the greater the respect shown, and a little bow of the head makes it really good.
When Waiing the King of Thailand, or Royalty, if you ever do, your hands should be placed as high on the forehead as possible. Only to be lowered to Chest level when being addressed, or addressing, such an important person.

Equally, this most respectful Wai should be offered when meeting a Buddhist Monk, who actually outranks His Majesty, and all others in LOS.
But they will usually not Wai in return, even if Waied by The King himself!
A little nod, or a raised hand to acknowledge the Wai is all a Monk will offer. This is called a Rap Wai……

Farangs, bye the way, should NEVER give a Rap Wai. That would be most offensive, and quite laughable.
Although no Thai really expects a Farang to Wai properly, and a wrong Wai is probably marginally more acceptable, than no Wai at all.

Should you cope out and nervously offer a Western Style handshake, to a Thai person of lower rank, they will usually Wai you, after shaking your hand.

Thai etiquette requires that a younger person, or child, initiate the Wai and unless they are of Royal Blood, or a Monk, the Adult’s Wai in return should be raised no higher than the Chest.

Country folk will squat right down to the ground, and Wai at the same time, when meeting a person of much higher rank, and they will stay there, until he has passed them by. 

Most devout Buddhists, will usually Wai Buddha images both inside or outside Temples as a sign of respect. But only recently will they Wai Farangs.
Previously Waiing was such a mystery to most Westerners, and Thai people didn’t wish to embarrass them by putting them in the position of having to Wai back correctly……The wrong Wai can actually be quite insulting! But today, in Pattaya, it is often considered a source of amusement. 
“Stupid Farang. Doesn’t know how to Wai ”.

Some Farangs Wai people like Waitresses and Shop Assistants. Which is ok, if she has just Waied you. But you’ll look daft if you initiate it.


So, if I have confused you, perhaps the best thing to do is to play safe, and resort to a sort of general purpose Wai. This can be performed quite simply by raising ones joined hands slowly and smoothly until the tips of your fingers touch the point of the chin. Then with your head bent slightly forward give the other person a nice friendly grin……..It is the Land of Smile after all!


__________________


----------



## Guest

The height of the hands is important (chest/chin/nose/forehead). It's a complicated business.

Mostly wai-ing the likes of check-out girls, children etc, is not recommended though. The farang just looks ignorant. An honest smile is enough in many circumstances if a wai isn't initiated by the other person. That said, a person of 'higher rank' would not wai you first, and it would be disrespectful of you not to do so ... eg faced with an important official, etc. Especially if you want something from him/her!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk and Frogblogger,

I didn't know it was referred to as "wai-ing" but it's good to remember when in Thailand to show respect is very appreciated by Thais. I usually follow the rule that when wai'ed I return the courtesy. I often am wai'ed by hotel reception personnel and many businesses I visit. It's similar to bowing in Japan [I'm sure there's a Japanese phrase for it] except when wai-ing the bow is secondary to the hands being joined together and up near the chin. I've not met the King of Thailand [and don't expect to] but if I do I'll remember the hands are held much higher. That said I believe Chiang Mai is still the summer? palace of the Royal Family so who knows! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk and Frogblogger,
> 
> I didn't know it was referred to as "wai-ing"


Wai not?



Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk and Frogblogger,
> 
> .../... it's good to remember when in Thailand to show respect is very appreciated by Thais. I usually follow the rule that when wai'ed I return the courtesy. I often am wai'ed by hotel reception personnel and many businesses I visit. It's similar to bowing in Japan [I'm sure there's a Japanese phrase for it] except when wai-ing the bow is secondary to the hands being joined together and up near the chin. I've not met the King of Thailand [and don't expect to] but if I do I'll remember the hands are held much higher. That said I believe Chiang Mai is still the summer? palace of the Royal Family so who knows!
> 
> Serendipity2


When wai'd, that's pretty much my rule too - except when meeting someone of 'rank', worth taking the initiative then.

There was a horde of police and army officers swarming around someone in the Sunday Market last November. Of course my curiosity got the better of me, and having a Nikon D2X on me, complete with (very) large telephoto lens, attempted to get some pics. Not recommended! Officially photos of royalty are banned, and the celebrity in question doing her shopping was one of the princesses. Of course more discrete Thais with tiny digitals managed a few photos, but there was no chance I was going to get away with it!


----------



## stogiebear

If you look around the internet there are hundreds of conflicting opinions about how to wai, who to do it to and when to expect it. 90% of it is garbage and you'll not really learn anything from a travel guide or an expat that you can't figure out for yourself by living here for a lifetime!

Very briefly... I find myself using this form of greeting on only three occasions...

1 - Entering (and leaving) the home of a Thai; if that person is a lady older than me. (I can shake hands with a man. This is the 21st century, right?) This is a more sincere wai with the hands together and a bow.

2 - If a bar girl who I know wais me casually from the dance floor as a friendly acknowledgment of recognition, I will return the wai by putting my hands together, but no bow.

3 - Leaving the office or presence of a senior government official, or an older government official (especially if they have done me a favor or provided me with a service beyond which they were expected to do or provided that service in an efficient and courteous manner.) Hands held high and together, short bow and eyes briefly closed.

In other situations I feel uncomfortable with the use of the wai and therefore don't usually do it.

The issue of this form of subjugating greeting is extremely complicated. There are situations only for Thais and several different kinds of wai... Most of these social rules don't apply to farangs anyway and for the tourist or occasional visitor it's unlikely you'll ever be in a situation where a wai is needed.

For the immigration official who is signing your retirement visa? Take a large cheap bag of fruit for the staff who work for him. Much more likely to be appreciated and remembered.


----------



## tamsin

NEVER wai waiters/resses, children - persons younger than you. ONLY wai people of similar age who initiate it, and chest height only.


----------



## Serendipity2

tamsin said:


> NEVER wai waiters/resses, children - persons younger than you. ONLY wai people of similar age who initiate it, and chest height only.


tamsin,

I've got to disagree. If I go into a restaurant and I'm wai'd then I return the courtesy. It's rare but if I'm wai'd by a young person, again, I return the courtesy. In neither case would I wai first. I would also wai any lovely creature I would like to get to know. Most will wai in return and can be a nice ice breaker. If she does not wai back I don't try small talk as she's clearly not interested. But women always reserve the right to change their minds, right? [and they do it with stunning frequency!] 

Serendipity2


----------



## tamsin

Serendipity2 said:


> tamsin,
> 
> I've got to disagree. If I go into a restaurant and I'm wai'd then I return the courtesy. It's rare but if I'm wai'd by a young person, again, I return the courtesy. In neither case would I wai first. I would also wai any lovely creature I would like to get to know. Most will wai in return and can be a nice ice breaker. If she does not wai back I don't try small talk as she's clearly not interested. But women always reserve the right to change their minds, right? [and they do it with stunning frequency!]
> 
> Serendipity2


I had a friend over for a visit for the first time at Christmas who wai'd all the waiting staff and was called kee baan nok by my Thai friends. As for the rest of your post. Ho hum ...


----------



## Farang

You know i just finished reading "Culture Shock, a survival guide to customs and etiquette, Thailand". Fantastic book outlining any question or doubt one may have of the Thai culture. For me it has put so many things into perspective of dealing with every day life issues. Having struggled with it for the past year I can honestly say that reading that book has helped me alot...Give it a whirl, great explanation on the 'wai".

Farang


----------



## RonVancouver

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk and Frogblogger,
> 
> I didn't know it was referred to as "wai-ing" but it's good to remember when in Thailand to show respect is very appreciated by Thais. I usually follow the rule that when wai'ed I return the courtesy. I often am wai'ed by hotel reception personnel and many businesses I visit. It's similar to bowing in Japan [I'm sure there's a Japanese phrase for it] except when wai-ing the bow is secondary to the hands being joined together and up near the chin. I've not met the King of Thailand [and don't expect to] but if I do I'll remember the hands are held much higher. That said I believe Chiang Mai is still the summer? palace of the Royal Family so who knows!
> 
> Serendipity2


Thank you everyone for this helpful information.
Sere I thought the summer palace for the Royal Family is Hua Hin.


----------



## Serendipity2

RonVancouver said:


> Thank you everyone for this helpful information.
> Sere I thought the summer palace for the Royal Family is Hua Hin.



RonVancouver,

I believe you're correct. I think Chiang Mai is near the WINTER palace of the Thai Royal Family. My goof! :/

Many years ago I happened to be at the airport in Chiang Main and we were delayed for quite some time due to the arrival of the King and members of the Royal Family. There was quite a scene at the airport with a very significant military presence set up all over the air field and the terminal. All inbound and outbound flights were delayed until well after their plane arrived. It was quite a spectacle! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Andrew Cosyn

In my honest opinion it's entirely up to me who I wai to (which is not only a Thai custom by the way). I have a lot of respect for all kinds of people. Even beggars. If I want to wai..i will do so wholeheartedly. Nobody has ever looked at me as if I'm an idiot and I wouldn't even care if they did. It's a personal thing. Keep smiling


----------



## Hephesus

*video*

Hey guys how about making a video of these wai's so that we that have not arrived you will have a clue.


----------



## Serendipity2

Andrew,

Of course it's up to you who you wai and who you don't wai. That said it is a Thai sign of respect, much like bowing in Japan or shaking hands in much of the world so there is a protocol. Whether you or I follow the protocol is pretty much up to us but if you are seeking to be apart of the Thai population rather than separate and apart from it is an individual choice. Suffice to say, wai-ing is a sign of respect, like bowing or shaking hands. For example I don't think most people would either bow or shake hands with a panhandler or begger. If you want to do so you may but you'll be judged a bit odd. I guess the best thought on this is, "When in Rome do as the Romans". Just my opinion of course and worth every bit what you're paying me!  

Serendipity2


----------



## kositngok

wai is smiling


----------



## stogiebear

> but if you are seeking to be a part of the Thai population rather than separate and apart from it...


Westerners will NEVER be a part of Thai society and will never be fully accepted. You can wai or give money or even pout about it, you are an outsider, no matter what you do.

That said, Thai people are generally accepting of Westerners and many are even curious as to what insane motives govern our lives.


----------



## Serendipity2

stogiebear said:


> Westerners will NEVER be a part of Thai society and will never be fully accepted. You can wai or give money or even pout about it, you are an outsider, no matter what you do.
> 
> That said, Thai people are generally accepting of Westerners and many are even curious as to what insane motives govern our lives.



stogiebear,

In the truest sense you're correct. What I meant to convey was that it usually is better to "blend" into your foreign surroundings rather than stand out like a lump. 

The simple courtesy of wai'ing is not usually expected but it's appreciated when done in the proper context. Going back to the example of whether to wai a beggar or not - no it wouldn't be viewed as 'appropriate' by the Thais. Which is to say they would never wai a beggar - unless he's a Buddhist Monk. Can we wai a beggar? Of course. And be thought of as a fool! 

There are many "mono-ethnic" cultures that westerners would never be accepted as a part of. I would suspect, in addition to Thailand and Japan we could add Korea, China, Tibet, Nepal, Indonesia and most of Asia. I suspect the same is true of most African nations.

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

*Wai, Wai, Wai Delilah...*

OK, my two Satangs worth...

I have not met HRH the King either, but I have met two of the Princesses - HRH Process Sirinhorn three times. I did Wai her as did everyone else - Western or otherwise.

It is actually wrong to Wai the King. The proper action on meeting him would be to bow, keeping your head lower than his and your eyes on the floor. Low class people often prostrate themselves, but this was actually outlawed (removed from law) by HRH King Chulalongkorn a long time ago - it never really filtered down to the bottom classes though.

I wai my mother and father in law and my sibling-in-law (I instigate the former and return the latter - as I am older than my wife's siblings). I wai my in-law's parents too.

I wai when it is obvious that I should - when meeting and official or person of authority (or someone that I want to butter up).

I wai people I am introduced to in a Thai way and use age to determin whether I return it or start it.

One should never wai children, a nod or a smile is fine and all that is expected.

Farangs wai-ing eachother just looks silly - shake hands!

I do not wai servents/serving staff/cleaners/people that are employed to service a room etc, but I will smile and sometimes nod (though in a friendly way not dismissive).

All this I have learned from watching Thais (except for the royal bit, I was instructed on that by someone that does knolw - and no, I am not going to say who).

I wai monks and as a Buddhist, I wai when passing shrines where possible.

I may well low-wai (chin-max) a receptionist if I think it calls for it - plush office, important meeting etc.

Monks and princesses get fingertips to forehead.
Parents and grandparents get fingertips to nose.
People in authority get a nose too, but rathjer than middle finger tip to nose, they get a little higher with the first knuckle (nearest to nail) to tip of nose.
Siblings and people that I want to show some respect to - i.e. older people I am introduced to or managers etc, get a middle finger to bottom lip.
Returns to younger adults get a cheast to chin depending on how high they wai'd (that tells you your place in their eyes - now its up to you to accept it and wai accordingly that bit lower or silently correct them with a thumb to solar-plexus wai (the lowest full wai).

As said Thais get it wrong, so we cn't be expected to get ot right. I employ the "If you're not sure, act the unknowing westerner and nod/smile/offer a hand/wave on approach, instead" rule.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> OK, my two Satangs worth...
> 
> I have not met HRH the King either, but I have met two of the Princesses - HRH Process Sirinhorn three times. I did Wai her as did everyone else - Western or otherwise.
> 
> It is actually wrong to Wai the King. The proper action on meeting him would be to bow, keeping your head lower than his and your eyes on the floor. Low class people often prostrate themselves, but this was actually outlawed (removed from law) by HRH King Chulalongkorn a long time ago - it never really filtered down to the bottom classes though.
> 
> I wai my mother and father in law and my sibling-in-law (I instigate the former and return the latter - as I am older than my wife's siblings). I wai my in-law's parents too.
> 
> I wai when it is obvious that I should - when meeting and official or person of authority (or someone that I want to butter up).
> 
> I wai people I am introduced to in a Thai way and use age to determin whether I return it or start it.
> 
> One should never wai children, a nod or a smile is fine and all that is expected.
> 
> Farangs wai-ing eachother just looks silly - shake hands!
> 
> I do not wai servents/serving staff/cleaners/people that are employed to service a room etc, but I will smile and sometimes nod (though in a friendly way not dismissive).
> 
> All this I have learned from watching Thais (except for the royal bit, I was instructed on that by someone that does knolw - and no, I am not going to say who).
> 
> I wai monks and as a Buddhist, I wai when passing shrines where possible.
> 
> I may well low-wai (chin-max) a receptionist if I think it calls for it - plush office, important meeting etc.
> 
> Monks and princesses get fingertips to forehead.
> Parents and grandparents get fingertips to nose.
> People in authority get a nose too, but rathjer than middle finger tip to nose, they get a little higher with the first knuckle (nearest to nail) to tip of nose.
> Siblings and people that I want to show some respect to - i.e. older people I am introduced to or managers etc, get a middle finger to bottom lip.
> Returns to younger adults get a cheast to chin depending on how high they wai'd (that tells you your place in their eyes - now its up to you to accept it and wai accordingly that bit lower or silently correct them with a thumb to solar-plexus wai (the lowest full wai).
> 
> As said Thais get it wrong, so we cn't be expected to get ot right. I employ the "If you're not sure, act the unknowing westerner and nod/smile/offer a hand/wave on approach, instead" rule.



KhwaamLap,

You have taken the time and effort to learn proper etiquette on whom, when and how to wai and I'm sure most Thais appreciate your good manners. Westerners seldom take the time to learn but are given a 'pass' by Thais as though we aren't expected to be very intelligent when it comes to Thai culture.


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap said:


> OK, my two Satangs worth...


All spot on and exactly as it has been explained to me. Unfortunately the only time I met a princess (by pure chance) I was nearly arrested as I was holding a paparazzi-sized camera with zoom lens attached, and the assumption was that I was about to shoot some photos for the farang tabloids. Trying to explain that from 5 yards away I would only end up with a blurred shot of a nose or a finger using a 600mm zoom met with utter scepticism.


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> stogiebear,
> 
> In the truest sense you're correct. What I meant to convey was that it usually is better to "blend" into your foreign surroundings rather than stand out like a lump.
> 
> The simple courtesy of wai'ing is not usually expected but it's appreciated when done in the proper context. Going back to the example of whether to wai a beggar or not - no it wouldn't be viewed as 'appropriate' by the Thais. Which is to say they would never wai a beggar - unless he's a Buddhist Monk. Can we wai a beggar? Of course. And be thought of as a fool!
> 
> There are many "mono-ethnic" cultures that westerners would never be accepted as a part of. I would suspect, in addition to Thailand and Japan we could add Korea, China, Tibet, Nepal, Indonesia and most of Asia. I suspect the same is true of most African nations.
> 
> Serendipity2


That sums up my approach too. Not so convinced about the country's mono-ethnic culture. The Thais have been known to make the occasional derogatory 'comment' about the sizeable Chinese influence, and there is a degree of quite overt racism towards the dark-skinned of Isaan as well as the huge immigrant population from Myanmar. It feels like a different kind of intolerance towards Westerners - a cultural rather than a religious (anti-Muslim) or colour divide, a sense of superiority but mixed with some reluctant admiration. Whereas the 'uneducated peasants' of the NE, or immigrant labourers from Myanmar, are simply inferior.

You're right about the rest of Asia. I find it curious that we complain about the discriminatory practices we farangs are obliged to put up with in Thailand, yet come from a culture that has treated virtually every other part of the developing and Third World with disdain for generations. And worse. Perhaps that's why we find it so hard to swallow, we have become so used to being accorded the utmost deference when we deign to grace the ignorant Third Worlders with our presence.

Is it any wonder that there's an increasing resentment towards us to be felt these days - especially now it seems the West's financial leadership is going the same way as our business and political influence. Down the plughole.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> All spot on and exactly as it has been explained to me. Unfortunately the only time I met a princess (by pure chance) I was nearly arrested as I was holding a paparazzi-sized camera with zoom lens attached, and the assumption was that I was about to shoot some photos for the farang tabloids. Trying to explain that from 5 yards away I would only end up with a blurred shot of a nose or a finger using a 600mm zoom met with utter scepticism.



frogblogger, 

My very slight 'brush' with Thai royalty was somewhat similar. I was in Chiang Mai many years ago wandering around when a large group of soldiers and policeman suddenly began to clear a space for a small group of women. It turned out to be one of the Thai princesses who was doing some shopping. I got a very brief glimpse of her but was probably 50' away. Needless to say I didn't need to wai!


----------



## Andrew Cosyn

Thanks for your reply Serendipity. I appreciate what you said and was very much interested what others had to say aswell. Of course you are right about blending in to Thai culture. However, even in Australia I don't really follow what the masses do. It's not that I purpously go out of my way to be different but I just prefer to do my own thing and follow my own values. Sometimes it's not in my best interest to act in this way, especially at work, so I have to be flexible in order to be "accepted" to a certain extent by society. Anyway, I'm seriously considering to live and work in Thailand so I will be flexible there also


----------



## Serendipity2

Andrew Cosyn said:


> Thanks for your reply Serendipity. I appreciate what you said and was very much interested what others had to say aswell. Of course you are right about blending in to Thai culture. However, even in Australia I don't really follow what the masses do. It's not that I purpously go out of my way to be different but I just prefer to do my own thing and follow my own values. Sometimes it's not in my best interest to act in this way, especially at work, so I have to be flexible in order to be "accepted" to a certain extent by society. Anyway, I'm seriously considering to live and work in Thailand so I will be flexible there also


Andrew,

I'm sure you know this, but in case you don't, it's very difficult to work in Thailand [legally] unless you are able to get hired by a foreign company. Not impossible but difficult. Or you could teach English [Australasian] Do be aware as well that if you come to Thailand on a Tourist Visa you may not work under any circumstances legally. If you get caught you could get the boot! I don't think they throw you in jail but it might be a smart idea to check - Thai jails aren't supposed to be very nice. :/

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Good posts you lot! THIS is what Forums are all about. Civilised, intelligent discussion.
Keep it up!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Good posts you lot! THIS is what Forums are all about. Civilised, intelligent discussion.
> Keep it up!


King Silk,

A pretty good moderator helps.


----------



## Andrew Cosyn

Serendipity2 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but in case you don't, it's very difficult to work in Thailand [legally] unless you are able to get hired by a foreign company. Not impossible but difficult. Or you could teach English [Australasian] Do be aware as well that if you come to Thailand on a Tourist Visa you may not work under any circumstances legally. If you get caught you could get the boot! I don't think they throw you in jail but it might be a smart idea to check - Thai jails aren't supposed to be very nice. :/
> 
> Serendipity2


Ha Ha...yes don't worry Serendipity. I have no intention of spending time in any jail but thanks for your concern. I have been doing some research on visa's etc. and found enough information on the net. I realise that it will be difficult to work in Thailand. Just how difficult I don't know but I've been brainstorming for idea's how I could support myself over there (legally of course). Teaching English is a possibility since I have 3 years experience in teaching Literacy and Numeracy to people with intellectual disabilities. I'm sure this experience would come in handy if I was working in this field. Also, I'm interested in health and safety and road safety( traffic control). I saw some really dodgy stuff when i was in Thai and far too many road accidents. Other than that, I'm thinking of possibly starting some kind of a business. I'm only in the beginning stages of researching these possibilities and any suggestions or previous threads on this subject would be most welcome.


----------



## Serendipity2

Andrew Cosyn said:


> Ha Ha...yes don't worry Serendipity. I have no intention of spending time in any jail but thanks for your concern. I have been doing some research on visa's etc. and found enough information on the net. I realise that it will be difficult to work in Thailand. Just how difficult I don't know but I've been brainstorming for idea's how I could support myself over there (legally of course). Teaching English is a possibility since I have 3 years experience in teaching Literacy and Numeracy to people with intellectual disabilities. I'm sure this experience would come in handy if I was working in this field. Also, I'm interested in health and safety and road safety( traffic control). I saw some really dodgy stuff when i was in Thai and far too many road accidents. Other than that, I'm thinking of possibly starting some kind of a business. I'm only in the beginning stages of researching these possibilities and any suggestions or previous threads on this subject would be most welcome.


Andrew,

That's the ticket - start your own business or find a like-minded Thai and form a JV. I've been thinking about the same thing but not sure I'll get much support from the Thai government. My idea? A smoking cessation program that has a 100% success rate [me] but could and should work for others too.  I doubt you would become a "guest of the citizens of Thailand" for working - so long as it was reasonably legal. Still, my theory is that laws are enacted so that any time a government wants to give you grief, you're theirs. We are all unindicted, unconvicted criminals! :/

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> A pretty good moderator helps.


You just made my day S2. Ta muchly......


----------



## King Silk

Mmmmmmm getting a bit Off Topic Gents!


----------



## Andrew Cosyn

Yes, I got a bit side-tracked there


----------



## ceejay77

*hi goog review*



King Silk said:


> I often see Farangs Waiing incorrectly so maybe this will help.....
> 
> The Thai Wai is a sign of respect and polite salutation, and it’s done, as you must know, by placing the hands together, palm to palm, and raising them near the body, to a spot between the chest and face, with the tips of the fingers pointing inwards towards you. Rather like a Christian saying a prayer. Elbows must be kept in, and the whole movement should be graceful. The higher your hands are placed, incidentally, the greater the respect shown, and a little bow of the head makes it really good.
> When Waiing the King of Thailand, or Royalty, if you ever do, your hands should be placed as high on the forehead as possible. Only to be lowered to Chest level when being addressed, or addressing, such an important person.
> 
> Equally, this most respectful Wai should be offered when meeting a Buddhist Monk, who actually outranks His Majesty, and all others in LOS.
> But they will usually not Wai in return, even if Waied by The King himself!
> A little nod, or a raised hand to acknowledge the Wai is all a Monk will offer. This is called a Rap Wai……
> 
> Farangs, bye the way, should NEVER give a Rap Wai. That would be most offensive, and quite laughable.
> Although no Thai really expects a Farang to Wai properly, and a wrong Wai is probably marginally more acceptable, than no Wai at all.
> 
> Should you cope out and nervously offer a Western Style handshake, to a Thai person of lower rank, they will usually Wai you, after shaking your hand.
> 
> Thai etiquette requires that a younger person, or child, initiate the Wai and unless they are of Royal Blood, or a Monk, the Adult’s Wai in return should be raised no higher than the Chest.
> 
> Country folk will squat right down to the ground, and Wai at the same time, when meeting a person of much higher rank, and they will stay there, until he has passed them by.
> 
> Most devout Buddhists, will usually Wai Buddha images both inside or outside Temples as a sign of respect. But only recently will they Wai Farangs.
> Previously Waiing was such a mystery to most Westerners, and Thai people didn’t wish to embarrass them by putting them in the position of having to Wai back correctly……The wrong Wai can actually be quite insulting! But today, in Pattaya, it is often considered a source of amusement.
> “Stupid Farang. Doesn’t know how to Wai ”.
> 
> Some Farangs Wai people like Waitresses and Shop Assistants. Which is ok, if she has just Waied you. But you’ll look daft if you initiate it.
> 
> 
> So, if I have confused you, perhaps the best thing to do is to play safe, and resort to a sort of general purpose Wai. This can be performed quite simply by raising ones joined hands slowly and smoothly until the tips of your fingers touch the point of the chin. Then with your head bent slightly forward give the other person a nice friendly grin……..It is the Land of Smile after all!
> 
> 
> __________________


I see Tourist Wai everybody and although the Thais laugh it off it does confuse the locals ,hopefully some visitors will read your review


----------



## Serendipity2

ceejay77 said:


> I see Tourist Wai everybody and although the Thais laugh it off it does confuse the locals ,hopefully some visitors will read your review



And an excellent commentary on how to wai!


----------

